# 8n has new carb but won’t pull any load



## Runser (6 mo ago)

8n has new carb, starts easily, but sputters when trying to pull any load.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

See my reply to your other post.


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

OK Runser, Let me explain it this way: With absolutely no information you are asking for an analysis on why your Ford, with a new carb won't pull well. OK - lets look at that using all the info you provided.

You put a new (probably a notorious "Chineesium") carb ------ ones which aren't worth "SPIT" ------ on your beloved Ford. You know, you're lucky in that the tractor actually starts with that piece of ill cloned, recycled, scrap aluminum installed. (yeah, you're not the first. I thought the same thing when I ...... (oh, the shame of it!) ..............)

So, for the wild guess as to what your problem might, could be - *IT'S THE "NEW" CARB. *

Go retrieve the old one (or search for and buy an old rusty OEM one), order a good rebuild kit for it and return the old, seasoned one to perfection before gently reinstalling it back where it belongs. Then adjust it and fine tune it and, when its starting, running and pulling as it should, grab a wooden stake and drive it straight through the heart of that Chineesium thing before burying it deep, deep and forever from any light of day.

Of course, don't forget to check out all those usual pesky electrical, fuel, air, compression and timing things, too, but start with that chunk of replaced cast Aluminum you hoped was probably the problem.

We all know you didn't really think that "new" replacement thing through - we've all seen that same situation repeated many, many times here. 

Just remember this for the future:


----------

